

Sthttpd: Tiny and fast http server with a mature codebase - mariuz
https://github.com/rmdir/sthttpd

======
dguido
Here's a tinier, also fast one:
[https://github.com/stealth/lophttpd](https://github.com/stealth/lophttpd)

~~~
RexRollman
There also bozohttpd, which NetBSD uses, and the new httpd from OpenBSD, which
is based on their relayd.

------
e12e
Github link, until blogs.gentoo.org gets back on its feet:

[https://github.com/rmdir/sthttpd](https://github.com/rmdir/sthttpd)

"sthttpd is a fork of Jef Poskanzer's popular thttpd server. This fork aims to
simply maintain the original codebase as bugs or security issues are found."

~~~
dang
Thanks; we changed to that from
[http://blogs.gentoo.org/blueness/2014/10/03/sthttpd-a-
very-t...](http://blogs.gentoo.org/blueness/2014/10/03/sthttpd-a-very-tiny-
and-very-fast-http-server-with-a-mature-codebase/), which is down.

~~~
giancarlostoro
The current repository (he's not using github anymore it seems):

[http://opensource.dyc.edu/gitweb/?p=sthttpd.git;a=summary](http://opensource.dyc.edu/gitweb/?p=sthttpd.git;a=summary)

------
hercynium
I imagine this is pronounced like the word "stupid". I'm not saying it is, but
it's an amusing thought :)

~~~
JasonFruit
I read it as "shtupped". It's Yiddish; look it up.

------
zwischenzug
Available as a docker container:

[https://registry.hub.docker.com/u/imiell/sthttpd/](https://registry.hub.docker.com/u/imiell/sthttpd/)

------
edsiper2
stable and fast: [http://monkey-project.com](http://monkey-project.com)

------
halayli
What's wrong with nginx?

~~~
nacs
Nothing wrong with nginx but thttpd/sthttpd is a far smaller server purely for
static files.

It runs on more platforms and uses a tiny amount of memory. It also predates
nginx so there's probably some legacy sites that are still using it.

~~~
halayli
nginx memory footprint is very small, and does an excellent job serving static
files. It's widespread usage helps in uncovering security bugs faster too.

~~~
currysausage
What point are you trying to make? That because of the existence of Nginx,
every other HTTP server project should be abandoned?

Nginx certainly is some kick-ass piece of software, but as every other
software, it doesn't suit 100% of users 100%. There are valid reasons to
choose different HTTP servers over Nginx, as people in this thread already
pointed out.

To give another example, the OpenBSD project, famously obsessed about code
quality, recently removed Nginx from the base system, not least because they
think its code is "über-optimized," possibly eliminating OS-level security
mechanisms. [1] This doesn't mean that the code bad, but some people prefer
"tiny" and clearly-written codebases that can be audited in reasonable time.
thttpd, in particular, seems to hold the balance between code size and
performance very well, which makes it a nice choice for embedded systems.

[1]
<[http://undeadly.org/cgi?action=article&sid=20140827065755&pi...](http://undeadly.org/cgi?action=article&sid=20140827065755&pid=24&mode=expanded>)

